# Help with 2 interesting mason jars!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jan 27, 2018)

One of the jars is clear and is embossed Mason over Fruit Jar. It does not have a ground lip. The other jar is embossed with the usual Mason's Patent 1858, but it embossed ball (logo used 1885-1886?) on the opposite side. I couldn't find info on either when researching. I would like to know the exact dating on both. I also want to know the price of these because the person I got them from would like to know the exact pricing. I will probably put the other few jars I have on here when I have time.


----------



## coreya (Jan 28, 2018)

You Don't give a size but I will assume they are quarts, The first clear jar is #1667-1 in the Red Book and date from 1913 - 1920 give or take Value is minimal 5-10 on a good day. The second if it has a ground lip and is aqua will be a # 1841 and dates 1890's - 1900's or so Value again is minimal 10 -15 but research SOLD prices on fleabay and you will get an idea.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks for the information!


----------

